# Lightscribe geht nicht -> HL-DT-STDVD+-RW GSA-H31N

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo,

habe die Tage auf meinem neuen PC gentoo aufgesetzt. Unter anderem hat das Ding einen DL-DVD Lightscribe-Brenner eingebaut. Super dachte ich mir im ersten Moment, es gibt ja von "LaClie" dieses Tool um Lightscribe auch unter Linux zu nutzen.

Okay, es sei vielleicht noch angemerkt das ich ein 64Bit Linux fahre, aber das sollte laut Internet nicht das Problem sein. Nun gut, ich bin dann auf die Homepage von "LaClie" (oder wie immer die nochmal heissen) gegangen und habe mir da zuerst die "Host"-Software und dann das Label-Tool gezogen.

Die "Host"-Software habe ich dann von rpm in .gz umgewandelt und dann in die entsprechenden Ordner entpackt, danach habe ich das gleiche Spiel mit dem Label-Tool durchgezogen.

So, jetzt starte ich meinen Rechner mal neu und versuche danach ne Lightscribe-DVD zu brennen. Starte das Label-Tool, suche Bild aus und will drucken ... ABERm er findet kein Gerät ...  :Sad: 

Okay, also habe ich erstmal versucht per 

```
4L-cli enumerate
```

 meinen Brenner finden zu lassen, aber nichts.

Der Befehl löuft durch und gibt nichts aus, keine Fehlermeldung, aber auch kein passendes Laufwerk.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen man müsste/sollte es mal als root versuchen, aber auch wenn ich das ganze als root starte (also egal ob wich 4L-cli oder das Label-Tool starte) findet er kein Gerät!

Ich bin ein bißchen am verzweifeln, vorallem weil ich schon wie doof gegoogelt habe und da keine nützlichen Tips gefunden habe.

Achja, mein Brenner hat die Bezeichnung "HL-DT-STDVD+-RW GSA-H31N"

Normalerweise müsste das doch irgendwie zum Laufen zu bringen sein oder?

----------

## franzf

Schau dir mal diesen Bug an, da kriegste ein ebuild und infos dazu  :Smile: 

Vielleicht bringts dich ja weiter!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmm, gute Idee, jetzt habe ich diese 3 ebuilds, aber mal ne ganze dumme Frage, wie installiere ich die jetzt?

ich meine, immerhin sind diese ebuilds ja im normalen Portage-Zweig nicht drin, somit kann ich sie wohl kaum einfach nach "distfiles" verschieben und per "emerge" installieren. Deshalb meine Frage wie ich diese Dateien jetzt installiere?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Ein neues Overlay erzeugen und dann darüber installieren. Siehe: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

MfG. Stefan

----------

## franzf

Da brauchst du ein overlay. Wie du das einstellst findest du hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5#doc_chap2

oder hier:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay_konfigurieren

Also nix mit distfiles, da rein kommen nur die Quelltexte  :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

gut, gut, soweit habe ich das auch alles geschafft ... die ebuilds sind zwar eine "Version" zu alt, aber das ließ sich anpassen.

Naja, okay, habe alle 3 installiert und leider hat sich nichts geändert ...

```
angler ~ # 4L-cli enumerate

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

angler ~ # 4L-gui 

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

```

Und die GUI hat mal wieder kein Gerät erkannt.

Noch Ideen?

----------

## Max Steel

Lass mal das mit der Versionsanpassung und nimm es wies kommt.

----------

## misterjack

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> "HL-DT-STDVD+-RW GSA-H31N"
> 
> Normalerweise müsste das doch irgendwie zum Laufen zu bringen sein oder?

 

Ja, wenn du einen Lightscribe-Brenner hättest  :Smile:  Die Produktbezeichnung muss auf L enden, mit einem N kann das Laufwerk es nicht.

Edith meint: hätte so aussehen sollen:

```
mrjack@misterjack ~ $ 4L-cli enumerate

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

Drive path: /dev/sr1

Usable: 1

Full name: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L VL01 126

Model: DVDRAM GSA-H12L 

Manufacturer: HL-DT-ST

Capabilities: monochrome 

Drive inner radius: 21000

Drive outer radius: 58700
```

----------

## kernelverbieger

Mein Brenner hat ein L am Ende und es ist auch das Lightscribe-Symbol auf der Schublade, trozdem wird das Laufwerk nicht gefunden:

HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-E60L

```
# 4L-cli enumerate

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

#
```

Muß in dieser lightscribe.rc eventuell irgend etwas angepasst werden?

Also bei mir steht nur das drin:

```
ResourceDir=/usr/lib/lightscribe/res;

UpdateScriptDir=/usr/lib/lightscribe/updates;
```

Noch jemand 'ne Idee?

----------

